# SRAM Cable Routing



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

Finally got my Force group last night and will be building it up over the weekend. The LBS said they have gotten better response out of the levers by routing BOTH the shift and brake cables on the same side of the bar (see pict in link).

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php...ce/SRAM_Force_DoubleTap_shift_lever_side_view

This seems contrary to the design of the lever and other picts that I have seen where the cables are run on opposite sides of the bar (see pict in link).

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php...reviews/sram_force/SRAM_sprint_shift_position

Any thoughts on which way is better? Feedback?

Regards,

Steve-O


----------



## Steve-O (Jan 28, 2004)

*Ended up*

Ended up having both brake and shift cables routed in the front of the bar. 30 mile ride and no complaints. Picts posted soon.....


----------



## The Flash (May 6, 2002)

How did you get the cables to both go in front? Any pics? I wanted to route them like that, ala Campy, but the cable angle seemed really sharp and I didn't want to have that cable bulge right on top of the hood. I ended up going on each side, but brought them together underneath.

The Flash


----------

